# Imprimante et AirPrint



## luc-ratif (6 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

  Je voudrais investir dans une nouvelle imprimante... Je l'utilise essentielement pour de la bureautique, éventuellement de la photo...  Voilà déjà deux semaines que je me lance dans des recherches sur google et sur divers sites de test pour me faire une idée de chaque modèles... Possédant un macbook Pro, je pense me tourner vers un modèle compatible AirPrint. Mais je voudrais votre avis sur cette compatibilité ? C'est vraiment utile ? 

Voilà les imprimante en question ;
http://store.apple.com/fr/browse/home/shop_mac/mac_accessories/printers/airprint

Mon budget est de 180 (voir plus...)

Je pensais d'abords à ce modèle (epson Stylus Photo PX730WD), mais il parait que c'est vraiment pour la photo... pour la bureautique c'est bof ;  http://store.apple.com/fr/product/H...to-px730wd-airprint-printer?fnode=MjA0MjI0OTM

Je partais alors ensuite sur celle ci (epson photosmart plus 2011) ; http://store.apple.com/fr/product/H2469ZM/A/HP-Photosmart-Plus-e-All-in-One-B210a?fnode=MjA0MjI0OTM 
ou (epson Photosmart 6510) qui d'un point de vu de l'ergonomie sont pour moi les meilleurs avec leur écrans tactile... Mais quid de leur qualité d'impression !??

Mon coup de coeur reste la canon Pixma MG6250 malgré un coup d'impression à la page plus chère que la moyenne avec ces 6 cartouches...  Sur le site de canon c'est écris que c'est également compatible AirPrint ; Iphone, Ipod, Ipad ! 

Je voudrais savoir si quelqu'un y connait un peu plus pour me conseiller dans mon achat et sur la compatibilité de la canon avec AirPrint !

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Jean-marie B (6 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,

Si c'est pour imprimer à partir de ton MBP, une imprimante WiFI suffit.

C'est si tu veux imprimer à partir d'un Iphone, ipad, etc... qu'il te faut une Airprint.

jm


----------



## luc-ratif (6 Janvier 2012)

Oui, dans l'idéale il me faudrait les deux... car j'ai aussi, un iphone et ipad... Alors si déjà je m'équipe autant avoir cette compatibilité. Cependant, la canon n'apparait pas dans le liste de Apple sur le Store donc je voudrais savoir si elle dispose bien de cette compatibilité avec AirPrint ?

Merci de votre aide,
Luc


----------



## Jean-marie B (7 Janvier 2012)

Je ne sais pas, la seule chose que je peu te dire c'est qu'avec une HP Photosmart B21O,
C'est parfait.
Aussi bien sur Mac que sur iPhone. (je ne sais pas si elle toujours commercialisée : elle a 14 mois.)
Tu peux mettre des cartouches normale ou des hautes capacité.


Pour Cannon, je ne sais pas, je n'ai pas cette marque d'imprimante.

jm


----------



## luc-ratif (7 Janvier 2012)

D'accord, oui elle est toujours commercialisé, http://store.apple.com/fr/product/H2469ZM/A/HP-Photosmart-Plus-e-All-in-One-B210a?fnode=MjA0MjI0OTM
C'est un des modèle dont j'avais également ciblé mais je trouve sa un peu gros et cubique niveau du design... Surtout ce qui ma freiné ; un scanner peu efficace et une impression des photos pas au top...


----------



## Jean-marie B (7 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour,
La qualité des photos n'est pas mauvaise, mais attention au papier photo "même chez HP il y a de grosse différence."

Dans mon cas, c'est uniquement quand j'ai besoin de quelques photos tout de suite.
Autrement je les fais imprimer par un labo "c'est mieux et nettement moins cher".


jm


----------



## luc-ratif (7 Janvier 2012)

De toute manière j'en imprime que rarement moi même... C'est surtout pour de la bureautique !


----------



## baritono (20 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour, 
Je me permets de vous indiquer que la Canon Pixma MG6250 est bien compatible AirPrint, après avoir mis à jour son microprogramme ici : 
http://www.canon.fr/Support/Consume...series/PIXMA_MG6250.aspx?type=download&page=1


----------



## Drn (11 Février 2012)

Salut,

Quelqu'un possède t il la HP Photosmart 5510 ? Si oui, est elle fort bruyante ? Quid de la consommation ?


----------

